# Drywall tools



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Being the beginning of the year I've decided to redo all my tool storage. I'm a remodeling so I have to do a bit of everything and have carry tools to do a little bit of anything. I keep most of my tools in rubbermaid bins separated by different tasks, demo, carpentry, drywall, painting, tile, carpet, etc. I had a rush job this week doing a bathroom remodel and my bins got all messed up so was going through them today cleaning a little. Decided I needed to redo some of them and add things that are missing. I like to keep duplicates of common tools in my bins. For example I have a hammer and pliers and 6 way screwdriver in each bin. That way if I need to I can grab that bin and hopefully have everythingI need to do most any job related to that bin. 

Enough rambling, I want to go through each of my bins and see if I need to add anything to them or change anything. Decided to start with drywall. Looking to make a list of tools to keep in the drywall bin.

Here is a rough list of what I have now. Screwgun, router, bits for them, keyhole saw, rasp, utility knives and blades, toe kick, tin snips, chalk line, tape measure, pencils, sanding screens and sander, mud pans, mud knives, texture gun parts, stapler, and I'm sure some other things I'm forgetting. 

So what am I missing? What else would you carry in the bin for drywalling. Besides the bin I have T squares and levels and cords and other bigger stuff that doesn't fit in the bin. But just want to try and see what I might be missing and try to make my bins as complete as they can be. Over the year I've lost tools and they get stuck in other bins when doing a bigger job. Want to go through everything and get it back in order. Thanks.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Would have thought a caulking gun? Or do you not glue yourplasterboard?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I always thought of rubbermaid containers as a poor man's messed up tool box, I hate digging for crap. What's the use of having dedicated bins if the tools get mixed up? Unless it's a job specific tool such as a drywall screw gun those other tools are always in my van. The drywall screw gun has a specific toolbox with other drywall specific tools that aren't loaded in my van until I do a drywall job.

I agree with the above where's the caulking gun?


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

avenge said:


> I always thought of rubbermaid containers as a poor man's messed up tool box, I hate digging for crap. What's the use of having dedicated bins if the tools get mixed up? Unless it's a job specific tool such as a drywall screw gun those other tools are always in my van. The drywall screw gun has a specific toolbox with other drywall specific tools that aren't loaded in my van until I do a drywall job.
> 
> I agree with the above where's the caulking gun?


So what do you keep all your drywall specific tools in? All the different sized knives, drywall sanders, mud pans, rasp, toe kick, different tapes, etc? I agree that digging through a bin has it's issues but so far it's the best solution I have come up with for job specific tools. I tried a 26" long plastic tool box for drywall tools a long time ago but they all didn't fit. That's why I changed to bins. I can just grab the bin and carry it into the job and at the end of the day pack it back up and carry it out. I try to keep the right tools in the right bins but sometimes there is a rush job that makes your tools look like a bomb went off. Had one last week, a bathroom remodel that was a rush so I had carpentry, drywall, paint, tile, plumbing bin for setting the toilets and vanity, plus other tool boxes. I try to put things back as I go but it doesn't always work out so this weekend I'm spending a few hours cleaning everything up and reorganizing. And just thought I would post a thread to see if I'm missing anything or how to make it better. I'm open to suggestions if there is something else better then the rubbermaid bins. 

And I do have both sizes of caulk guns in the bin also. I didn't list every single tool in my bin, just all I could think of off the top of my head to get it started.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I already said I use different tool boxes for job specific tools. There's no way I can keep all my tools in my van so I just load as I need them I don't need a drywall screw gun to be carried on a daily basis. Things like mud pan and knives I may need at any time, I may have a small patch I need 20 minute for. That pan and knives and tape are always in my van, I don't need to carry a large bin of all my drywall tools. Same goes for sanders they are always in my van. I carry a lot of stuff that really isn't job specific that I may need at any time, but there's no need to carry my tile cutter in a 3ft case on a daily basis. I've been called a rolling Home Depot.

I also try and not store my tools in the actual work area but rather outside the work area. Otherwise they will get in my way and I'm constantly moving them. Right now I'm on a bath remodel, 2nd floor, detached garage with very limited room in the area or outside the area. I'm keeping some small hand tools in a bucket which I hate but I know as soon as I put that tool away I'll be needing it again. I move my job specific tools and toolboxes in the garage once I think I'm done with that phase, they'll be there just in case I need them again instead of taking up room in my van.

I wish there was a foolproof solution for storage and organization, right now I need drawer storage in my van. It's either make them which I don't have time for or buy something that will probably end up not working as desired.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

A pole sander, sponges, dust mask. I also keep a box of baby wipes with my drywall gear. Cant stand the dust.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

You need a 12 pack In that bin!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JAH said:


> I also keep a box of baby wipes with my drywall gear. Cant stand the dust.


Oh my!


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I do the same thing. I ran across some rather large camo rubbermaid bins (3x2 range). I keep 4 of them.. I do my best to carry ALL of my tools at all times because I hate getting to a job, have something come up and I go, "Well, I need so and so but it's at home.".. the only exception is my sprayer and large miter saw, do have a very small miter saw I carry at all times.

one for drywall..
one for prep and tear out..
one for paint..
and one for trim..

they work way better than toolboxes imo and it also makes sure I have all the tools I need in the house for any given job in one easy to carry bin.

That said.. the only other things I can think of for your drywall one (outside of the caulking gun) is the FibaFuse and a large drill for the mud mixer.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

blacktop said:


> Oh my!


Yea, I'm a puss.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

JAH said:


> Yea, I'm a puss.


Just messing with ya!! 


Hack ..cough !! Hack Cough !! Spit ! Pretty much how my day ends !! 


:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I break this up differently. I keep all the hanging stuff together. I keep all the taping / finishing stuff together. I have a tool belt that I keep basic items on - hammer, chalk line, tape, utility knife, pencils, chisel, nail sets, small notepad, etc.

If I'm using a lot of hot mud, I'll bring a 5 gal bucket with a paddle mixer and 1/2" drill, empty 2 liter soda bottle for water, along with a cleaning sponge for paddle, pan, and knives. I keep my manual mixing tool in with the pans for small jobs.

Hanging has the shims, drywall nails, rotozips, jab saw, some drywall screws, rasp, small nails for hooking the tape end or chalk line end on, stripping tool, screw guns.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm not joking, total puss.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I break this up differently. I keep all the hanging stuff together. I keep all the taping / finishing stuff together. I have a tool belt that I keep basic items on - hammer, chalk line, tape, utility knife, pencils, chisel, nail sets, small notepad, etc.
> 
> If I'm using a lot of hot mud, I'll bring a 5 gal bucket with a paddle mixer and 1/2" drill, empty 2 liter soda bottle for water, along with a cleaning sponge for paddle, pan, and knives. I keep my manual mixing tool in with the pans for small jobs.
> 
> Hanging has the shims, drywall nails, rotozips, jab saw, some drywall screws, rasp, small nails for hooking the tape end or chalk line end on, stripping tool, screw guns.


I just throw all that chit in the back seat .. And pull the truck up in the garage . :thumbsup: I'm not kidding! :laughing:


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

JAH said:


> I'm not joking, total puss.


:lol:

Shoot... the dust blows, especially on sanding days. My wife goes out to jobs with me on occasion and the other day was her first day on sanding detail. Had her using one of the sponge blocks doing some hand sanding. She must have went and washed her hands in the water bucket a good 10 times that day. Talk about a total puss... but don't tell her I said that.. I hate sleepin' on da sofa


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I use the rubbermaid brute boxes for some of my larger kits. They are strong. They stack. They are large enough to handle trowles, prybars, bulldog sds hammers with out being too bulky. I have been using systainers since 2007-08 and after 7+ years the kits I use all the time are nearing the end of their life cycle. I think I will switch to Ridgid boxes as the systainers finally break I like that they are wider and the much lower price point.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

JAH said:


> I'm not joking, total puss.


I must be too because I carry baby wipes and a roll of paper shop towels next to my seat. And no I don't do that on my way to work....my windows aren't dark tinted yet.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I just throw all that chit in the back seat .. And pull the truck up in the garage . :thumbsup: I'm not kidding! :laughing:


I've seen your truck - I'd be SOL, I couldn't find the back seat:whistling


----------



## nmirse (Jun 30, 2014)

A drywall lift and your all set


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

my sink is my tool box for my knifes and my paint box that holds my paint tray is my tool box for paint ...I got a festtool the other day and th sander came in a cool tool box. I would love to have 6 of them but they cost 50 each:whistling


----------

